# تعالو معايا نتفرج ازاى بتجمع المحرك وازاى بيشتغل وازاى بتم عملييه الا حتراق



## saizgax (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الر حمن الر حيم
انا عرف انى بقالى فترة كبير ةمجيتش هنا بس انشاء الله هكون معاكم على طوول وانهردة جيبلكم موضوع صغيير كدة بس يار ب يعجبكم دى عبارة عن شويه فيديو عن كيفيه تجمييع المحرك الديزل وكييفيه عمله وطريقه الاحتراق الداخلى ​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1cjV8IvJ7E
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uHt3QPQ8Xs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wn7FFmtjDFI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtQ1ZAW8fFg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaG36fidm3I&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CkhP2eLm4hY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-_jJNs_VTE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hWZ40120BQ&feature=related
وانا مو لو حد يحب يستفسر عن اى شيئ فى المجال ذاته ولو حد حب يستفسر عن اى شيئ انا مو جود يزور نى على الفييس بوك وانشاء الله محضر لكم شو يه مو ضييع بس يارب تعجبكم​


----------



## speed99a (28 يناير 2011)

*مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## generaal (9 فبراير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mezohazoma (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Mahmoud Helaly (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## أمير المنسي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ر.م علي (8 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## اسماعيل رشيد (18 مارس 2011)

مشكو-----------------------ر


----------



## حافظ خديم الله (11 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## صكا (28 أبريل 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Eng-Maher (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا على العرض الممتاز هذا بارك الله فيك


----------



## الرسام الصغير (20 مايو 2011)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------

